# Wonach wählt man die Bremsscheibengröße??



## Karakoram95 (15. August 2007)

Ich bin dabei mir ein neues GT aufzubauen weil mein '95 Karakoram leider um eine Größe zu klein geworden ist! 
Jedenfalls da ich bei dem Thema Scheibenbremsen ein Neuling bin, wollt ich mich mal bei euch erkundigen, ob meine Wahl richtig ist!

Also als Rahmen habe ich den 2007 Zaskar Team gewählt, und würde den gerne mit einer Fox F80 oder Reba Team ausstatten.

Bei der Bremse möcht ich entweder die Avid Juicy 7 oder die Juicy Ultimate, hängt natürlich ein wenig von den Finazen ab. 

ABER meine Frage ist nun, kann man auf besagten Rahmen und die Gabeln die Bremsscheibe im Durchmesser von 185mm montieren oder muss man Größere oder Kleinere wählen.

Vielen Dank für euren Input.


----------



## -lupo- (15. August 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat jede Fox-Gabel eine Freigabe bis 200mm Bremsscheibendurchmesser.

Durchmesser würde ich nach Einsatzgebiet und Gewicht Bike+Fahrer wählen. Da es ein XC-Hardtail wird (gehe mal davon aus) würde ich sagen dass 185mm vorne und 160mm hinten vollkommen ausreichen. Fahre selbst 190mm am Ruckus (Freeride-Panzer mit 22,5kg lebendgewicht, ich 74kg) und das reicht vollkommen aus.

Hast du keine Bekannte/Freunde die mit Scheibenbremsen unterwegs sind? Frage mal ob du deren bikes probieren darfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karakoram95 (16. August 2007)

Vielen Dank mal für die Antwort!

Also ich habe einen Kollegen, der hat eine Magura Scheibenbremse auf seinem Trek mit 160mm Durchmesser! Und ist damit zufrieden.

ABER soweit ich aber bis jetzt nachgeforscht habe soll die Ultimate mit 180er Scheiben bessere Werte haben als mit den 160ern. Da ich keinen Vergleich habe, naja da denke ich mir geh ich lieber auf die Safer-Side und wähle eben eine 180 v/h für die Kombination ca 10 kg Bike und 85 kg Fahrer. Somit habe ich sollte das ein Overkill sein genügend Bremsreserven. Oder bin ich da übervorsichtig??


----------



## -lupo- (16. August 2007)

Ich glaube, in dem Fall hättest du definitiv genügend Reserven! Einer grösseren hinteren Bremsscheibe wird nachgesagt das ssie besser dosierbar sein soll; was ja auch wiederum ein Vorteil ist. Ich bin der Meinung wenn du dich mal dran gewöhnt hast kommst du garantert mit der Bremse klar, auch wenn sie vielleicht überdimensioniert ist. Habe ein paar Bikes mit Scheiben und die greifen alle unterschiedlich stark, aber es ist mir noch nie passiert dass ich über den Lenker geflogen bin weil ich zu fest zugepackt habe; ich bremse progressiv, ohne eigentlich nachdenken zu müssen; die Scheibenbremsen lassen sich einfach besser dosieren und geben eine bessere Rückmeldung.


----------



## Karakoram95 (16. August 2007)

Sehr fein, nun und was die Scheibengröße und die Rahmenaufnahme anbelangt, kann man denke ich schon auf den Zaskar Rahmen die 180er montieren, oder ??


----------



## -lupo- (16. August 2007)

Stimmt, habe dir keine Antwort darauf gegeben! 

Ich würde bei GT anfragen ob die eine Freigabe für bestimmte Grössen herausgegeben haben. 

Falls nicht OK: Gibt es denn deine Wunschbremse nicht in 160mm für hinten?


----------



## Karakoram95 (16. August 2007)

Doch 160 gibt es bei der Ultimate und Juicy 7!

Werd mal eine E-Mail schreiben und nachfragen, so wie du gesagt hast!

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und gute Nacht noch !!


----------



## versus (16. August 2007)

moin,

ich hatte 160er xt bremsen an meinem enduro, wiege 84kg und hatte nie das gefühl, nicht schnell genug bremsen zu können.
für ein cc-hardtail würde ich nicht allzu grosse scheiben verbauen (optik und gewicht). 
ich würde 180/160 nehmen!


----------



## Karakoram95 (16. August 2007)

Hmm also wenn ihr alle meint, dass 180 unnötig ist, werd ich wohl wirklich, des gewichtes wegen, auf 160 hinten optieren!! Und die müssen auf jedenfall vom Rahmen her kein Problem sein!!

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## alf2 (16. August 2007)

Ich hatte an meinem Fully eine XT Bremse in 160 vorne und hinten. Nach der ersten gröberen Abfahrt war die vordere Scheibe blau. Ich habe sie daraufhin gegen eine 203er getauscht und bin seither sehr zufrieden. Hinten habe ich mir noch nie mehr als die 160er gewünscht. 

Ich denke dass hinten eine 160er so gut wie immer reicht (wenn du richtig  bremst). Vorne hängt es vom Fahrstil ab, aber ich denke mit einer 180er solltest du auf alle Fälle auskommen, solange du nicht über 80kg wiegst.


----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2007)

Ich bin am i-Drive vo. und hi. 203mm gefahren. Geil. Aber hinten klingelte die Scheibe, was bei großen Discs nicht selten ist. Also habe ich hinten auf 160mm abgespeckt. Jetzt ist Ruhe, aber der Unterschied bei der Dosierung ist deutlich spürbar! Obwohl das hinten ja nicht sooo wichtig ist (mir zumindest, ich bremse gerne vorne).
Mit 85kg bist du ja auch kein ganz leichter Kandidat, da würde ich zumindest vorne mind. 180mm auflegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

Bigger iss better.


----------



## SpeedyR (17. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Bigger iss better.



Frei nach dem Motto: Viel ,hilft viel  

Nicht die Grösse machts aus.Sondern die Technik die Bremse benutzen zu können.

Für ein CC Bike sind Vr 180mm Hr 160mm völlig ausreichend,ebenso bei einem Endurobike

Freeride bzw Dhler beides 200mm

>Wer ordenlich hochalpine Höhenmeter runterschruppt,der ist allgemein die 200mm Scheibenkombo zu empfehlen,unabhängig vom Bike.

Ps:ALPHA! Weiter so


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. August 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ps:ALPHA! Weiter so



Mach ich doch gerne. Ich würd ihm übrigens auch 2 x 200 empfehlen Oder gleich ne 220er vorne. Und unter Gustav, Code und Hope DHs-Bremsen garnicht erst gehen.


----------



## hanshelfer (4. November 2007)

Hallo Ihr...

ich fahre an meinem Bike hinten und vorne die 180er XT 2007...

ich bin jetzt am überlegen obich vorne auf 160 runtergehe...
wegen dem klingeln (vibrieren auf teer).

oder würdet Ihr mir das nicht empfehlen??
wiege 80kg, fahre 1-2 mal in den bergen...

sogar shimano schreibt, dass ab 180mm die scheibe die bremsbeläge berühren kann....

bin mal auf euere meinungen gespannt.. mfg h.h


----------



## kingmoe (4. November 2007)

Hi,

evtl. hat ihr auch jemand einen Tipp, aber im Bremsen-Forum (Tech Talk) bist du wohl noch besser aufgehoben. Aber das hast du ja schon gemerkt ;-)


----------



## Raze (4. November 2007)

hanshelfer schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr...
> 
> ich fahre an meinem Bike hinten und vorne die 180er XT 2007...
> 
> ...





Hallo,

ich habe 100kg und fahre seit kurzem wieder 160er Scheiben vorne und hinten mit einer Magura Luise bzw. Martha SL. Bei den 180er Scheiben war die Performance sicher etwas besser, aber das ewige Geschleife bekommst Du nur bis zur nächsten Vollbremsung bzw. Kurve, in der Du noch einmal bremsen musst, weg. Ich war die Tage noch einmals am G-See und selbst wenn ich (gezwungener Maßen) 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück auf den extrem steilen Asphaltrampen vernichtet habe (um bei Tageslicht heimzukommen) gab es nie irgendwelche Probleme. Selbst bei notwendiger Dauerbremsung gab es keinen Leistungseinbruch oder gar Ausfall der Bremse.

Ich kenne glaube ich keinen, der eine 180 er Scheibe und größer fährt und die unabhängig vom Bremsenhersteller nicht schleift oder klingelt. Viele kotzen dabei ab oder haben sich damit abgefunden...

Wenn das Schleifen nicht stört und das Gewicht keine Rolle spielt, dann ist klar die 180er Scheibe, zumindest vorne, die bessere Wahl.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanshelfer (4. November 2007)

Hallo, danke für eure antworten, ja habs gleich nach dem erstellen gemerkt...

bin über die suche reingekommen....

mmh... ja sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht mit dem geschleife, ich gehör auch eher zu denen die eher abkotzen...

danke Ihr


----------

